# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  "parents Are A Gift Of God"

## unexpected

"parents Are A Gift Of God"

Parents are a precious gift of God,
Which are given to us by the lord.

They love and they scold,
To turn us into gold.

The money they earn,
They spend on us to learn.

They are with us in the hard times,
And pray for us their hearts and minds.

The pieces of advices they give,
Seem like valuable gifts.

They tell us what is wrong and right,
to make us strong and bright.

The warmth and love given by them.
We should pray for their long life,

They are really very precious gifts, of God.
Granted to us by the good lord.

----------


## Fairy

:bigthumb;

Lovely poem..Thanks for sharing sweety :hug;

----------


## unexpected

U r welcome Aapi.........:giveflower;

----------


## glimmering_candle

n such r mah parents
thx 4 sharin'

----------


## RAHEN

"They love and they scold,
To turn us into gold."

This is superb- zabardast poem  :Smile: 


Thanks 4 sharing

----------


## unexpected

Thanx zaara

u r Alwayz Welcome Aapi :hug;

----------

